# Guess what breed!!



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, so we'll post pictures (preferably at least two) of any given breed of livestock (goats, sheep, cattle, etc, etc.) and the first person to guess the breed wins! (pure breeds please  too hard to guess unknown mutts :-D)

I'll start:

Guess what breed of...Sheep!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

BTW Only one breed/species at a time please! :-D


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

*Here is a few!*

Guess What breed!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Sheep. are they called Katahdin?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

First thought was double headed sheep :faint:










:lol:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

lol


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

dnchck said:


> Guess What breed!


I guess...Nigerian Dwarf goats?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

dnchck said:


> Sheep. are they called Katahdin?


Nope! Guess again!! :-D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Border Cheviot sheep?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope!! Guess again!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Sheep- white dorper?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sheep- Gulf Coast Native?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Goat Hiker wins! the sheep are purebred Gulf Coast Native!


----------

